# Do not eat tilapia fish



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

DO NOT EAT TILAPIA FISH...VERY bad for heart, arteries, autoimmune, allergy & other

When I came to the SECOND warning about how BAD these fish were for humans I thought I would share it with yawl.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/07/080708092228.htm

NOW, I know why my "small quiet inner voice" has told me for YEARS "Do NOT buy those fish fillets". I never before knew why, I just didn't.

Here is another warning
http://www.ehow.com/list_5929233_tilapia-fish-dangers.html

Dirty Jobs - Fish Waste Water

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGoR4dbE1os&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Nothing like eating SH*T.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

In general as I understand it farmed fish is not really a good thing...look for wild caught.
We recently looked at lots of info for the Omega fats and everything we saw said that most farm raised fish ( mass production style ) was not really of any benefit.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

We eat tilapia because it tastes great and is fairly inexpensive. We also eat tuna on occasion, despite the mercury warnings. And everyone knows that catfish are nasty bottom feeders that eat carp (not fish) and everything else. Catfish is my very favorite.

I also found this:

http://www.theanglerscorner.com/tilapia-is-it-nutritious-or-harmful

I'll continue to eat it once or twice a month, as always.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

The way that tilapia is farmed in that Dirty Jobs segment does not mean that all tilapia is bad for you. Lots of people grow tilapia under much cleaner conditions in their backyards in barrels. BTW, the DJ segment was a major force for us in deciding to raise tilapia this summer. We'd been putting it off for awhile.

I'd much rather eat tilapia raised in my backyard then chicken purchased at the grocery store... At least I know how they've been raised.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

We don't eat tilapia because we don't like the taste. Tried it a couple times over the years and it just didn't taste good to us, so this is one issue we don't have to worry about, thankfully.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I watched a video of wild fish being caught overseas. In the most disgusting filthy water that was being used for the homes sewage. The homes were built right on the banks of the rivers for the ease of using the water. Even the caught fish were processed with the water from the river. I have not nor will not eat overseas fish again.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> We don't eat tilapia because we don't like the taste. Tried it a couple times over the years and it just didn't taste good to us, so this is one issue we don't have to worry about, thankfully.


Same here. I am a big fish eater but Talapia is one I do not like. It seems to have a "whang" to it that my taste buds do no like.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> The way that tilapia is farmed in that Dirty Jobs segment does not mean that all tilapia is bad for you. Lots of people grow tilapia under much cleaner conditions in their backyards in barrels. BTW, the DJ segment was a major force for us in deciding to raise tilapia this summer. We'd been putting it off for awhile.
> 
> I'd much rather eat tilapia raised in my backyard then chicken purchased at the grocery store... At least I know how they've been raised.


I would raise some,but have never heard of it being done here,or even any fry for sale.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

7thswan said:


> I would raise some,but have never heard of it being done here,or even any fry for sale.


Here is a place in Wisconsin... There are quite a few other places out there and you can even find some hobbyists who would be willing to sell you a few. Tilapia are considered to be an invasive species so make sure that you check your local laws first.

http://rdaquafarms.com/ContactInfo.html


This other company is located in California for those on the West Coast.The less time that the fish spend in transit, the better...

http://www.aquaagriculture.com/inde...owse&category_id=1&Itemid=3&vmcchk=1&Itemid=3


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> Here is a place in Wisconsin... There are quite a few other places out there and you can even find some hobbyists who would be willing to sell you a few. Tilapia are considered to be an invasive species so make sure that you check your local laws first.
> 
> http://rdaquafarms.com/ContactInfo.html
> 
> ...


Thank You, I'll check these out!


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man...I've been eating fish for health! I bought a bunch of tilapia and I've been eating it like crazy! Geez, you cant trust anything anymore. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Off topic, but when I visited relatives in Croatia one the way back home I spent a night and day in the capital of Zagreb. In the open air market, to one side, was a fresh fish store. I didn't even recognize what they were.

I'm going back again in September, but this time to the Adratic Coast. I expect seafood to be my main course of dining. Cousin has promised to take me out to catch fresh ocupus.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

SteveD(TX) said:


> We eat tilapia because it tastes great and is fairly inexpensive. We also eat tuna on occasion, despite the mercury warnings. And everyone knows that catfish are nasty bottom feeders that eat carp (not fish) and everything else. Catfish is my very favorite.


Carp is a fish; much nastier than any catfish. The word you are looking for is CRAP not carp.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

JuliaAnn said:


> We don't eat tilapia because we don't like the taste. Tried it a couple times over the years and it just didn't taste good to us, so this is one issue we don't have to worry about, thankfully.


Thought it was just me! Yeah, I tried it a few times, and the last time it was just downright nasty! I don't care for Catfish either. Too "fishy" tasting.


----------



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Our lakes are full of bream,catfish and bass.. Why would you eat this crap????


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

cornbread said:


> Our lakes are full of bream,catfish and bass.. Why would you eat this crap????


I'm with you on the bream and catfish is good if caught out of clean water. I've eat a lot of bass but they never were one of my favorites. Yellow Perch is very good too. They are not native this far south in Illinois but a place in Indiana raises them in huge tanks and sells them. Pretty expensive by a good treat once in a while.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I have eaten tilapia, ( as recently as a week ago) both fried and in fish chowder. 

The fillets are white, with a mild, pleasant flavor and a medium firm texture. There was no bad taste or aftertaste at all. 

It is affordable, as is tuna, and I will eat it with thanks.

I dare say, if ever the time comes when we Americans experience _genuine hunger_, all the niceties of where something comes from will fly out the window. We'll eat what we can get, with no scruples about soy content, organically grown, free-range, humanely manufactured, biodegradable wrappers notwithstanding.

With all my heart, I hope _none_ of us ever have to go through such a time. My family did in Germany during and after WWII. They ate whatever they could find...literally. 

Stop letting these reports cause you to be in fear all the time. My theory is that there is always someone in the background trying to justify receiving grant monies. What better way to cause a stir than to publish another food scare report. 

stef


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My rule of thumb: If it's prolific, don't eat it. There is no one out there promoting "food" that is good for you. It's a marketing scheme - the cheaper it is to produce, the more crap it is, the more money is spent on marketing, the worse it has to be for your health.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

great-I HATE fish and the only kind I can tolerate is Tilapia and Tunafish- ughhhhh
there has to be a happy medium that doesn't suck right?


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

if we stop eating everything they say will harm us what will we be left with.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

The human death rate is still right at 100%, so you might as well eat something.

There is a fish farm that has some tilapia escape into the warm water canal and we catch them. That farm is all pure clean water about 100 yards from the spring where it comes out of the ground. Most of the tilapia is great, but once in a while you get one that is rubbery and the meat seems different.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

The absolute yummiest fish is the crappie. That's "croppy" for those who have never caught one..


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I use poop in the garden and all my veggies eat it and I eat the veggies.....I aint scared of no poo.


I have also considered raising tilapia in a barrel to suppliment my food.....not only to eat, but also for thier poo water to put in the garden, along with thier carcasses.


I am not sure about a study that sayes tilapia is worse than eating bacon........on the bright side I can now eat more bacon guilt free......:thumb:

After all the study said bacon is better for you than fish.....I always knew it was just by how it tasted...yummy BACON.


I may eat tilapia 5 or 6 times a year...I think I am perfectly safe.

This might be a concern and cause me to change my diet if I ate tilapia 2 or 3 times a week.......even then I just can`t see it being any worse than fast food.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

JuliaAnn said:


> The absolute yummiest fish is the crappie. That's "croppy" for those who have never caught one..


You beat me to it! I was going to say the same thing...love crappie! 

I've had tilapia a few times but we have this big ol lake 2 miles from us and a deep creek 2 miles the other way from us(it empties into the lake). Give me crappie or catfish anyday...now drum...blech...definitely not a good fish. Bluegill is good too.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oh and rainbow trout is alright as well. They're a lot of fun to catch too That's what I'm holding in my picture on here, a 5 lb one I caught the evening before we got married a year ago.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I love trout. I love salmon. I like tuna. Tilapia I can't stand. I gag on catfish.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Crappie is good, but sun fish are better. I only tried talapia once and it tasted like I imagine carp would taste like.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

i bought some flash-frozen talapia fillets at walmart because they were reasonably priced and i really like white fish. i found it to be very yummy. on the other hand, i've had some fresh caught bass that tasted like mud, so IDK. the way i figure it is...somethin's gonna kill me. i just can't keep up with all the news stories and 'published' research to figure out what exactly will kill me. seems like what's great for ya today will kill you 5 yrs later. :hair


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Burbot, arctic char, lake trout and halibut...... pacific cod is pretty good too.

Rainbows are nasty up here..... loved them in Colorado..... but they eat salmon carcases here.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I enjoy tilapia and don't care what control freaks with medical school diplomas think.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Tilapia, Orange Roughy, Turbot, Whitefish, even Catfish, can be found on our table from time to tme. Whatever is on sale at the Market, as long as it doesn't smell "off or too fishy or old". I love fish, broiled, baked, grilled or fried. I grew up Catholic. So, during Lent we ate a lot of Fish. I guess I developed a real taste, for it.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

Ed Norman said:


> The human death rate is still right at 100%, so you might as well eat something.
> 
> There is a fish farm that has some tilapia escape into the warm water canal and we catch them. That farm is all pure clean water about 100 yards from the spring where it comes out of the ground. Most of the tilapia is great, but once in a while you get one that is rubbery and the meat seems different.


have you snitched em out for releasing an invasive species yet?

nothin wrong with a nice brook trout


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Saliva swallowed over long periods of time could be linked to death if you did a "scientific study". 

Go get a wildlife agency brochure from your area and reads the warnings about eating game fish. Our lakes and rivers are full of fish, but unfortunately they are also full of man made chemicals.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I am amused at the number of folks who will rail about the dangers mentioned in some article and yet run right out and by commercially raised/processed beef, chicken and catfish.......Of course as Beeman says above- many wild caught species of gamefish have consumption advisories regarding mercury and other heavy metal contamination.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

sticky_burr said:


> have you snitched em out for releasing an invasive species yet?


No need to worry. If they swim too far down the canal, the water cools off and they die. They can't winter here except in that warm water.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

sewserious said:


> Carp is a fish; much nastier than any catfish. The word you are looking for is CRAP not carp.


Crap used to be a banned word around here for some reason, and people used carp instead. They do eat lots of CRAP. Don't care for carp myself, who also eat crap.:yuck:


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

7thswan said:


> I would raise some,but have never heard of it being done here,or even any fry for sale.


I'm in the thumb but there are places here to buy fry.

just search tilapia in this pdf of registered aquaculture facility's.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/mda/mda_aquaculture_192478_7.pdf

all but 1 species of tilapia are legal here, I believe its the blue tilapia that is prohibited, it can survive the cold so it would be invasive.

As far as catfish being bottom feeders, they are more bottom dwellers. I catch more cats on live bait then I ever did on anything dead or stanky. 
they are a predator first scavenger second.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I've read:

When Jesus went out fishing with some of the disciples they were after Tiapai.

Also, on farmed catfish each pond'd catch goes through a taste test. Don't know what happens to those who fail the test - perhaps made into fish meal.

Until a couple of years ago we have a local buyer for catfish caught in KY Lake. Fed the heads, guts and spins to feeder pigs. He told me they made more off of those feeder pigs than the bait & tackle/buying station. Then came H&M Disease in England and the USDA shut down the feeder pig part of it unless it was cooked at some temperature for some period time. That basically took the profit out of it.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.fl-seafood.com/species/tilapia.htm

This is what we cast the net for in a fresh water lake near my family's home in FL.

Clean white fillets that are very mild tasting. 

Never ate any of the commercial fish.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Becka03 said:


> great-I HATE fish and the only kind I can tolerate is Tilapia and Tunafish- ughhhhh
> there has to be a happy medium that doesn't suck right?


Have you ever tried Barramundi?


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I notice the do emphisize "farm and commercially raised" I wonder if it has anything to do with the diet they are fed? Aquaculture is no different then other commercial ag in that bigger and faster at the expence of taste or quality is the way to go. I would like to see a study comparing wild and organically raised and see what the numbers look like.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

JuliaAnn said:


> The absolute yummiest fish is the crappie. That's "croppy" for those who have never caught one..


Yup. That and blue gill.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Mmmm, fried cut throat fresh out of the waters in Montana.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Yellow perch is great and I think that a nice walleye fillet is even better. You people are making me want to blow off church and go fishing.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Ken Scharabok said:


> I've read:
> 
> When Jesus went out fishing with some of the disciples they were after Tilapia.
> 
> .


Tilapia is also known as St. Peter's fish for that very reason.


----------



## doohap (Feb 23, 2003)

I know I'm not addressing the fish subject, but in the OP it should be "y'all" . . . a contraction for "you all" . . . not "yawl", a two-masted fore-and-aft-rigged sailboat with the mizzenmast stepped far aft so that the mizzen boom overhangs the stern. 

Sorry . . . just couldn't let it go! 
:teehee:


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

since i eat fish every day i like to try new ones at times. i tried tilapia last year but didn't like it. halibut is a favorite of mine but just does not taste the same anymore for some reason. i mostly eat salmon,haddock,swordfish and turbot. ~Georgia.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel bad for anyone who has to buy their fishies. Fresh perch, walleye, pike, or burbot, caught in 33 degree water under 4 feet of ice, from crystal clear, unpolluted water is cheap, safe, and stinking tasty!!! My son last week caught his first perch! Brought 'em home, rolled them in flour and paprika after soaking them in milk, then dropping them into hot, genetically modified canola oil, mmmmmmmmmmmm, I am glad to live in the great white north at times like these...LOL

The colder the water and the fresher into the pan, the better.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I haven't paid attention to any food studies since "they" decided that eggs were "good" after all the years of being "bad" (always knew eggs were good for you!).
We catch crappie, blue gill and walleye (if lucky) around here and I like those species more than most others, esp. the "store-bought" varieties. 

I will say that the dirtiest jobs episode was gross.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't mind buying my fish. I don't do any fishing anymore but I'm happy with supporting our local fishermen and the local fishing industry in general. I don't need to buy imported fish since being here on the coast I have access to fresh fish any time I want. I like to go down to the Steveston marina on Sundays and buy my seafood fresh off the boats. Salmon, steelhead, halibut, tuna, mackerel, lingcod, black sea bass, red snapper, herring, smelts, crabs, shrimps, rock prawns, oysters, clams. Mmmm. Yummy.

I like tilapia and do sometimes get what's produced by the local fish farms here but I prefer rainbow trout and steelhead to tilapia. I'm not worried about tilapia, people around the world have been eating it as a staple food for thousands of years and it doesn't seem to have done any harm.

I can't stand catfish and carp, they just taste gross and muddy to me.

.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Steveston! I must say I would buy fish there...Jakes on the pier still operating???


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Steveston! I must say I would buy fish there...Jakes on the pier still operating???


No, Jakes closed their doors in 2007, (which I was sorry to see happen) but in 2008 it was reopened as the Blue Canoe under different ownership and beautiful new decor and atmosphere. The Blue Canoe is actually an improvement, very professional service, somewhat more upscale and with a lot more variety on the menu that has brought fine seafood dining in Steveston to a new level. There are 10 other restaurants close to it nearby or on the pier, a couple of other new ones that are even classier and more high-end than the Blue Canoe, but on a scale from 1 - 10 I'd say the Blue Canoe ranks an 8. Of course the regular "fish & chips & oyster burger" type places are still there, some new ones too, so there's plenty of establishments to choose from there to accomodate any class of diner's pocketbook. 

Seriously, the whole community of Steveston just keeps on getting better and better, and more beautiful - I wouldn't mind living there myself. It's become a great laid-back place to go to just for a Sunday day-trip, there's a huge Farmer's Market now and other attractions and recreational facilities there for every member of the family.

.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. My wifes relatives lived in Richmond by the dike, We used to walk down there for supper along the dike when we visited. Now they live in Vancouver proper, and no more visiting Steveston on foot.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Eeeuuwww! Burbot/lingcod? Never! I'll buy fishsticks before I eat that! 
I'm a 1/2 mile from a perch/jack lake with a couple rainbowtrout lakes and a few pickeral or bass lakes within 15 miles. I think I've bought fish maybe twice in 20 years.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sanza said:


> Eeeuuwww! Burbot/lingcod? Never! I'll buy fishsticks before I eat that!
> I'm a 1/2 mile from a perch/jack lake with a couple rainbowtrout lakes and a few pickeral or bass lakes within 15 miles. I think I've bought fish maybe twice in 20 years.



Hey Sanza. Be nice to the lowly ling!!!

They are a butt ugly fish, but are very tasty! I can hardly touch 'em when they come up through the ice, but dang they taste good for such an ugly critter! What kind of bass do you have there? Largemouth or smallmouth? Sask environment has been expiramenting with both species, the last several years.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Sanza said:


> Eeeuuwww! Burbot/lingcod? Never! I'll buy fishsticks before I eat that!
> I'm a 1/2 mile from a perch/jack lake with a couple rainbowtrout lakes and a few pickeral or bass lakes within 15 miles. I think I've bought fish maybe twice in 20 years.


Burbot are the #1 best eating freshwater fish around. Google up poor mans lobster.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

OK I was kind of joking about the lingcod, but I would have to be pretty hungry to eat one of them.....at least I wouldn't be cleaning it!
They stocked smallmouth bass in Island lake back in 1977 -84 but we've had about 20 years of drought around here and the lake has dried up enough to walk out to some of the islands, so it makes it pretty tough to launch a boat. But it seems the bass have survived because there's always talk about some being caught every year.
Lonelytree, no offence but I'll stick to my pickeral (walleye)


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Lings ARE ugly looking critters with scary mouthes but they're certainly tasty. Apparently because of a ling I learned how to RUN very fast when I was a toddler still learning to walk. I only vaguely recall this but heard the story repeated many times. A buddy of dad's brought one over and they put it in the bath tub on ice. Mom didn't know it was there and she took me into the bathroom to go potty and I saw it there with the open mouth and it terrified me so much that I ran out of there screaming. I think it scared mom too because she'd never seen one before either. LOL. Mom was mad at those guys because I was too frightened to go back into the bathroom again for days after it was gone. Set us back a bit in my potty training but at least I knew how to walk and run fast after that. 











.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

naturelover said:


> .


That sucker is SCARY!!!!! :runforhills:


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Illegal in Texas to possess a live Tilapia. If you catch one you must immediately gut and dehead it. I eat the flash frozen ones from WalMart too. Taste great, but not happy that they are from China.


----------



## stormwalker (Oct 27, 2004)

Shrek said:


> I enjoy tilapia and don't care what control freaks with medical school diplomas think.


You're still free to eat whatever noxious food items you wish!
I'm hoping your green ogre-ishness protects you from the toxins!
I offered Barramundi as an alternative because even as a farmed fish it has a statistically lower mercury level. 
Plus it's quite tasty!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the following fish
Trout, salmon, suckers (smoked), walleye, perch and bluegills.

I dislike
Tilapia, bass, catfish

I believe it has to do with the texture and taste.


Euell Gibbons had a good recipe for carp in "Stalking the Wild Asparagus" 

Warning, it involves cow-pooh


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Beeman said:


> Saliva swallowed over long periods of time could be linked to death if you did a "scientific study".


Stole that from George Carlin


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Going to have to check on prices for perch or gillies to raise in the backyard.


----------

